# Viewing Sentry/DashCam videos on iPhone/iPad



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

I wrote this short article about viewing Sentry/Dashcam videos on iPhone. I hope you find it useful.


----------



## lowcarbon (Dec 29, 2019)

I just wish Tesla would make recordings viewable on the Touchscreen console as that would avoid a lot of interfacing hassle.

(In the meantime thanks for making the App; btw hasn’t another developer copied your App, two with similar GUI screens are showing in the UK AppStore)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

lowcarbon said:


> I just wish Tesla would make recordings viewable on the Touchscreen console as that would avoid a lot of interfacing hassle.
> 
> (In the meantime thanks for making the App; btw hasn't another developer copied your App, two with similar GUI screens are showing in the UK AppStore)


have you sent Tesla your suggestion? many of the updates we've seen have started with an owner suggesting them. they do actually listen to their customers, and unlike the other car manufacturers, actually can make changes nearly immediately.


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

No, both a


lowcarbon said:


> I just wish Tesla would make recordings viewable on the Touchscreen console as that would avoid a lot of interfacing hassle.
> 
> (In the meantime thanks for making the App; btw hasn't another developer copied your App, two with similar GUI screens are showing in the UK AppStore)


Both are my apps. We have two separate accounts.


----------

